# Durchflussmesser in SPS einbinden



## btsulg (13 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

  ich möchte mit dieser  SPS ( Seite 23, SR2 B122BD) die Impulse von diesem Durchflussmesser zählen.

Die SPS müsste in der Lage sein die max. 41Hz des DFM zu zählen. Jedoch brauch ich am Eingang der SPS 24 V!
  Leider verstehe ich nicht wie ich die beiden verbinden soll oder welche Bauteile ich brauche, damit die SPS die Flanken erkennt!

  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
  Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Mobi (13 November 2009)

Also ich würde ihn ja direkt an 24V anschliessen, also VCC und das Signal auf den Eingang. Wo gäbe es da ein Problem?


----------



## btsulg (13 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Also ich würde ihn ja direkt an 24V anschliessen, also VCC und das Signal auf den Eingang. Wo gäbe es da ein Problem?



Das dacht ich auch, aber einfach an die SPS anschließen geht nicht! 

Ich vermute das hat etwas mit der Angabe "open collector NPN sinking" im Datenblatt des Sensors zu tun!
Hab schon gegoogelt, werd aber nicht schlau draus!


----------



## Mobi (13 November 2009)

Das heißt nur das die Last zwischen Signalausgang und VCC hängen muss, der schaltet also die Masse auf den Signalausgang. Du benätigst dann nur noch eine Koppelrelais oder am besten ein Solid-State-Relais. Damit du bei einem Signal 24 Volt hast.

Edit: Du kannst dieses hier nutzen https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2967471&parentUID=204612


----------



## Sockenralf (14 November 2009)

Hallo,

41Hz auf einen normalen DI könnte problematisch werden 



MfG


----------



## btsulg (14 November 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 41Hz auf einen normalen DI könnte problematisch werden
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
hab heute ein bissel gesucht und hier fündig geworden.
Mit einem 1,5kR zwischen Signalausgang und 24 V bekomme ich das gewünschte Rechtecksignal, ob das auch meine SPS erkennt kann ich noch nicht sagen. Also auf meinem Oszi siehts zumindest recht gut aus.
Ich poste den Erfolg sobald ich es eingebaut hab!

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Mobi (14 November 2009)

Also wir haben extra Funktionsklemmen für unsere SPSen, die können schnelle Impulse bis 150Hz empfangen.


----------

